# systemd vdr startscript

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hätte jemand ein funktionierendes systemd Startscript für den Gentoo vdr mit ebuilds von hdbrummi ?

----------

## musv

Ich hab mir ein Script zusammengebastelt, bin aber erst in ca. 2 Wochen wieder in Deutschland. Von daher müsstest du Dich noch etwas gedulden.

Falls du's voher probieren willst: Vergiss die ganzen Scripte, die das Overlay mit sich bringt. Starte einfach den VDR über die Commandline mit sämtlichen Parametern, die du brauchst. In den Gentoo-Scripten sind noch haufenweise Sicherheitsabfragen eingebaut, die aber nicht zwingend notwendig sind. Auch die Aktivierung der Plugins über eselect brauchst du eigentlich nicht.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich bin auch interessiert, da bei mir die Umstellung auf systemd auch ansteht.

----------

## boospy

Hab mal eins gemacht. Müsst ihr aber je nach plugins anpassen.

```
[Unit]

Description=Startet den VDR Server

After=NetworkManager.service ntp-client.service

[Service]

Type=forking

ExecStart=/usr/bin/vdr -u vdr --watchdog=60 --cachedir=/var/cache/vdr --log=2 --video=/home/vdr-aufnahmen --record=/usr/share/vdr/bin/vdrrecord-gate.sh -D 0 --plugin=epgsearch  --plugin=sc  --plugin=live -s 8443 --plugin=streamdev-server -r /usr/share/vdr/streamdev/externremux.sh  --plugin=xvdr  --daemon

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

lg

boospy

----------

## musv

Ok, hab's nicht ganz aus den Augen verloren. Hier die Scripte:

```

[Unit]

Description=Video Disk Recorder

Wants=systemd-udev-settle.service network.target

After=systemd-udev-settle.service network.target

[Service]

User=vdr

Group=vdr

Type=simple

Environment=VDR_LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 HOME=/home/vdr

EnvironmentFile=/etc/conf.d/vdr.conf

ExecStartPre=/etc/systemd/scripts/vdr-checkdevice

ExecStart=/usr/bin/vdr $options $plugins

KillMode=process

KillSignal=SIGTERM

Restart=always

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

```

plugins= \

-P "xineliboutput --local=none --remote=37890" \

-P femon \

-P sc \

-P vnsiserver

options= --grab=/home/sm/Daten/vdr/video \

--dirnames=,,1 \

-l 0 \

-D 0

# Loglevel -l 3 = debug, 0 = gar nichts
```

Ich nutze noch als Interface für XBMC den vnsiserver. Bis letztes Jahr hab ich Xvdr nicht zum Laufen bekommen. 

```

#!/bin/sh

#modprobe ddbridge

# check if the device exists

[ -e /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 ] && exit 0

# if not, just wait for 10 seconds and check again

sleep 10

[ -e /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 ] && exit 0

exit 1
```

vdr-checkdevice muss ausführbar (07xx) sein.

Die OpenRC-Scripte waren wesentlich umfangreicher (Prüfungen, Eselect). Hat mich haufenweise Zeit gekostet, die tatsächlich benötigten Sachen da rauszuziehen. Bisher funktioniert's ausgesprochen stabil damit.

----------

## Josef.95

Scheinbar steht nun auch ein "offizielles" gentoo-vdr-scripts-9999.ebuild mit systemd-Support im vdr-devel Overlay als Vorabversion zum testen bereit.

Schaut dazu auch im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353492

Bug-Reports und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind sicherlich gern gesehen  :Smile: 

----------

